# 'keep your town for 365.25 days' challenge v.2.0



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

pocky and i were talking about this and we wanted to make our own thing
yes we are aware of the 365 day challenge but we feel the rules are too strict (or somethin)
so if youd like, participate in that one or this one, whichever floats your boat
​*rules*
- you must keep your town for 365.25 days. you can reset but you'll have to move your completed date to the next year on that date. for example, start on 4.13.15 and end 4.13.16. reset on 6.12.15 and move your end date to 6.12.16.
- that is it​
the whole point of the challenge is for you to keep the same town for a year ! you can plot reset and TT (in moderation) and whatever you normally do if you'd like but you must reach the 365.25th day with the same town on the actual day, meaning dont start today, TT a whole lot and say youre done in a week rl time.

some people have trouble keepin the same town so this challenge should help them break that habit and create a town they've worked long and hard on that they can be proud of and say 'i did this and i can do whatever i believe i can'

- you can reset your current town or do this on a 2nd/3rd/whatever copy. heck, you can do this on *city folk/lets go to the city*, *wild world*, *acgc*, whatevr ac game you want !

_the only rule is to keep a town for a whole year._

if you'd like, you can make a blog for it with daily updates. blogging platforms include- wordpress
- bloggr
- tumblr
- FC2
- blogspot
- bell tree blog​ect etc.

you can post your progress here or there or both or record in in a journal at home​


----------



## pocky (Jan 20, 2015)

LINKS​. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ​
• *365 DAYS CHALLENGE MASTER-LIST*
*anyone* can edit this list, but please be respectful. or we'll be forced to add some restrictions.​


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 20, 2015)

I can do _this _challenge c; can I do it with a town I've already started? It's about 2 months old.


----------



## pocky (Jan 20, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> I can do _this _challenge c; can I do it with a town I've already started? It's about 2 months old.



of course  it just means that you'll end the challenge 10 months from now (since you've already had it for 2)


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 20, 2015)

pocky said:


> of course  it just means that you'll end the challenge 10 months from now (since you've already had it for 2)



Awesome! I will join in on this then! I really need to plot re-set my villagers and I TT sometimes to get them in and out...so I need a bit of leniency :3


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> I can do _this _challenge c; can I do it with a town I've already started? It's about 2 months old.



thats okie dokie
as long as you manage to keep it for a full year, you should be fine.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> thats okie dokie
> as long as you manage to keep it for a full year, you should be fine.



I'd really, really like to get there!!!! ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 20, 2015)

So, do I have to move my OYC town to this thread?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, do I have to move my OYC town to this thread?



no, you don't have to. if you want to relax the rules, youre more than welcome to move here. if you want to continue the 'no plot resetting and no tting thing', you can stay over there.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> no, you don't have to. if you want to relax the rules, youre more than welcome to move here. if you want to continue the 'no plot resetting and no tting thing', you can stay over there.


Oh ok, but if I get aggravated over "Villagers plotting on paths, etc" then i'm moving here.

Well, now you can make your own master list since this is the rule-free OYC thread.


----------



## pocky (Jan 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, do I have to move my OYC town to this thread?



Nah. You _can_ move in if you want to. But you don't _have_ to 

We just wanted a thread for people that wanted to join in late


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Hehe, nice job!*



pocky said:


> Nah. You _can_ move in if you want to. But you don't _have_ to
> 
> We just wanted a thread for people that wanted to join in late


Oh, in that case (For now) I'll stay in the thread with rules.

Know what? This thread isn't that bad for those who started after January 1st. So +1, kudos computertrash!

This could work and make a difference.


----------



## pocky (Jan 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Oh, in that case (For now) I'll stay in the thread with rules.
> 
> Know what? This thread isn't that bad for those who started after January 1st. So +1, kudos computertrash!
> 
> This could work and make a difference.



Yeah  I'll be keeping Hell in that other thread for now just because I wanna know how long I can go without breaking those rules (though I might end up moving it here in the future if I can no longer keep up with the rules.)

I'll still be doing this challenge though, not sure if with another New Leaf copy or if I want to pick up Wild World again... decisions


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 20, 2015)

This is a good idea! 
Good job coming up with it. 
Hopefully lots of people join in on it, too.
I, personally, won't, even though, I also left the other group.
I don't know. Something about being part of a group/thread doing this 
makes me not want to do it...if that makes any sense...
I'm just gonna do my own thing, by myself. 
But like I said, good job! Kudos to you ^-^


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 20, 2015)

So, who's gonna rate this 5 stars?

I AM!!!!


----------



## pocky (Jan 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> So, who's gonna rate this 5 stars?
> 
> I AM!!!!


I wish New Leaf had bumper cars like in your avatar. Maybe like an island tour.

Also thanks!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 20, 2015)

pocky said:


> I wish New Leaf had bumper cars like in your avatar. Maybe like an island tour.
> 
> Also thanks!


I never had a comment about my avatar. And FYI, those are karts from Mario Kart and those 2 characters are for the DLC pack #2

No problem, even though i'm not joining this thread (Like I said earlier I might) This thread will definitely support the stressed users that started their town late for the other thread!


----------



## pocky (Jan 20, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I never had a comment about my avatar. And FYI, those are karts from Mario Kart and those 2 characters are for the DLC pack #2
> 
> No problem, even though i'm not joining this thread (Like I said earlier I might) This thread will definitely support the stressed users that started their town late for the other thread!



Oohh. I had no idea! Makes me want to go get Mario Kart


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 20, 2015)

I'd love to join this challenge, if that's alright


----------



## pocky (Jan 20, 2015)

yay!

- - - Post Merge - - -

masterlist/spreadsheet has been made
*ANYONE* can edit to add their own info
but please be nice and don't write anything rude!!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 20, 2015)

Spoiler:  stuff about my town and such













Native fruit: Apples
Starting Villagers: Chester, Sally, Violet, Flip, and Merry
Snow Pattern: Star
Train Station & Town Hall: Blue and Green, respectively

Since I was doing the other version of the challenge before I ended up planting the tree on the 1st but I'll be playing until either the 20th or the 21st of next year.. or maybe even longer if I end up loving my town. I'm also going to be tt'ing to catch up to the actual date after my friend drops off a few items I didn't want to lose when I reset like fruit and my 2 club tortimer items.



- - - Post Merge - - -



pocky said:


> yay!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Alright thank you for this! I'll be adding my info as soon as I can figure out how lol


----------



## pocky (Jan 20, 2015)

oh whoa, you're so lucky, all of your villagers are in a straight line from the start!


----------



## lazuli (Jan 20, 2015)

pocky said:


> oh whoa, you're so lucky, all of your villagers are in a straight line from the start!



except for that _one_ way up there. lmao.


----------



## pocky (Jan 20, 2015)

computertrash said:


> except for that _one_ way up there. lmao.


that one is a rebel


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 20, 2015)

pocky said:


> oh whoa, you're so lucky, all of your villagers are in a straight line from the start!





computertrash said:


> except for that _one_ way up there. lmao.



To be honest that was one of the reasons I chose this map lol. 
The loner villager is Sally who I have in my main town so when she pings me she'll be leaving


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jan 20, 2015)

Keeping a town is a challenge? I still have the one I picked the day after the release date... xD


----------



## pocky (Jan 20, 2015)

it's a really nice map, I like the diagonal river

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mega_Cabbage said:


> Keeping a town is a challenge? I still have the one I picked the day after the release date... xD


 I've had my main town since June 11 2013 which was when my pre-order arrived in the mail. But the point of the challenge is to start fresh and share your progress with other players as a way to become involved with the community.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 21, 2015)

Spoiler:  days 2 - 5





Spoiler:  day 2 in Forest








Crazy Redd decided to set up show in Forest. I ended up buying a perfect painting since it was the only real piece of artwork there.





Vladimir decided to move in. He placed his house right under the lower pond, not a terrible place for him to put his house but it does make getting to Re-Tail a bit awkward. I'll probably move him and Sally out as soon as I can since I have them in my main town.









Merry decided that she wanted to see my house, and then afterwards I was invited to Flips house.





Spoiler:  day 3 in Forest








Katrina set up shop in Forest.. and apparently shorts are the key to narrowly avoiding impending disaster lol





I went to go say hi to Vladimir also.





Another thing that happened was I managed to complete my 100% approval rate! 





Phineas also showed up to introduce himself and give me the seafood maniac badge or better known as my first badge.





And then finally I got to meet Lyle. I also paid off my home loan and told Nook that my house needed to be bigger since I forgot to do that "yesterday"





Spoiler:  day 4 in Forest








Got to meet Tortimer today and he told me that Kapp'n will be making stops to Forest starting tomorrow. I've decided not to use the island until after I've caught up to the current date though, so this news wasn't too exciting  for me.





Isabelle also told me that could start improving Forest today and I of course decided to make the campsite my first pwp. I thought about where I wanted to put it for a little while before eventually settling on putting it in the top right-hand corner of my map. It lines up perfectly with pretty much everything if I ever decide that I want to use paths too, so that's an added bonus.

Hazel also decided to move into Forest. I don't have a picture of her plot since I forgot to take one but her house is in a pretty decided place just a few tiles or so from Vladimir's house.





Spoiler:  day 5 in Forest








The first thing I did was go and greet Hazel. I don't really see why most people hate her, I mean her unibrow is mildly distracting but it kind of fits her I guess?





I also met Kapp'n and then proceeded to completely ignore him. I'm kinda curious on what island fruits I've got but I guess I'll have to wait until I'm done tt'ing to see.





The last thing that happened was that I finally paid off the campsite. It took a little bit and a lot of time spent fishing but oh well. I'm also attempting to plan out my town a bit and so far I've decided that I want perfect apple tree's everywhere and well... that's pretty much it to be honest lol.





Here's some extremely awkward and mildly rushed updates. 
As you can probably see I've managed to play through the first 5 days of the challenge and I'll play through some more days when I wake up since I'm ready to pass out lol. 
I'll probably end up being fully caught up in about a day or two depending on how much time I'll have to TT through the days and such.. Then when I'm on the current day I'll use that as the date that I'll play until.


----------



## pocky (Jan 21, 2015)

short update because I'm back in university which means that I'll only get a few hours of playtime Mondays, Wednesdays, and Fridays.

But here is what I got for today:



Spoiler: a day in hell








so I accidentally sold my gold shovel, but since I've been using the silver shovel I've been getting gems from the money rock every day 





still no luck with the turnips, they appear to be decreasing. hopefully tomorrow will be better





don't really care for this suggestion but it's something :/





learned my second emotion: surprise





shampoodle is finally being built B)





got my second mannequin!

not pictured: two of the trees and one of the bushes I planted yesterday died :/ don't know what happened, one of the bushes was in a row of 8 bushes. and the other two trees weren't connected to anything


----------



## Wataru (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh! I was eager to do something like that since i'm restarting, and the other thread had rules i did not want to follow (I'll be keeping my items and villagers). Can i join this one instead ?


----------



## pocky (Jan 21, 2015)

Wataru said:


> Oh! I was eager to do something like that since i'm restarting, and the other thread had rules i did not want to follow (I'll be keeping my items and villagers). Can i join this one instead ?



Do join us!


----------



## Wataru (Jan 21, 2015)

I will!


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 21, 2015)

A bit about my town c:

*Mayor*: Sarah
*Town Name*: Garden
*Start Date*: 12/1/2014
*Native Fruit*: Pears
*Current Villagers*: Bella, Skye, Julian, Wendy, Bettina, Zucker, Marshal, Peewee, Genji and Blanche

I can post my town map later on! My town is a bit barren right now as I chopped down most of my trees to landscape, but I haven't landscaped anything yet ;w; but I reset for this map for 6-8 hours so I'm planning on keeping it...FOREEEEVEEEER xD I'm really excited to try and keep this town for 1 year!


----------



## pocky (Jan 21, 2015)

btw, we made a spreadsheet that anyone can edit


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 21, 2015)

pocky said:


> btw, we made a spreadsheet that anyone can edit


Even those who don't have an account on Google Docs?


----------



## lazuli (Jan 21, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Even those who don't have an account on Google Docs?



mmmm i just logged out and tried to edit it and it worked for me, so try it. if you can't, then post your info and someone will put it in.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 21, 2015)

computertrash said:


> mmmm i just logged out and tried to edit it and it worked for me, so try it. if you can't, then post your info and someone will put it in.


I'll see if it does by adding my info for the masterlist in the other OYC and remove it.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And why not add the spreadsheet in your sig?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, it worked. I wish we could do that on the other OYC thread.


----------



## lazuli (Jan 21, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> And why not add the spreadsheet in your sig?



im afraid itll go over character limit haha. all that colour and link stuff takes more characters.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 21, 2015)

computertrash said:


> im afraid itll go over character limit haha. all that colour and link stuff takes more characters.


Yeah, I remember fixing my signature up with extras filled up the character limit. I had to get rid of everything except the colors which is now.


----------



## pocky (Jan 21, 2015)

I'll be editing my first post on this thread to add a link to the masterlist
I also wanted to make one for turnip prices so people can update it whenever they have a spike


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 21, 2015)

I'm bumping this...
I don't want it to get lost in the sea of threads.
I'm also debating joining, or not...as I usually do.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler:  Day's 6 - 10 in Forest






Spoiler:  day 6









Ed has decided to move into Forest! His house isn't in a terrible place but he did knock down a lot of fruit tree's which I'm not too happy about.





I'm also finally getting the gardening shop which is great because I really need an axe...





Saharah also decided to visit. She ended up giving me neutral wallpaper and then red tile flooring.





I also went to the campsite celebration.





Spoiler:  day 7








I went to meet Ed today.. he's okay I guess but I'm hoping to be able to move him out soon since his eye scares me a bit..





I also got my first camper who was an adorable little duck called Bill. I decided to not invite him to live in Forest though since I wasn't too interested in having him here.





Then finally I went to the gardening shop.. unfortunatly there wasn't an axe but I did end up buying the flowers and sappling





Spoiler:  day 8



nothing.. nothing at all.





Spoiler:  day 9








I got my first rumor today. Apparently I'm a green thumb.





Spoiler:  day 10








Bettina's apparently moving into Forest. Her house is pretty much fully lined up with Re-Tail which I really love. I've been getting pretty lucky with where the villagers are placing their houses actually.. I mean the houses are usually in pretty decent places and half the time they're close other villagers houses.





The day's are starting to get less and less interesting which is great imo since it means I can tt quicker. If I'm lucky I'll end up catching up by tonight and then I'll be able to actually "start" the challenge


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler:  Days 11 - 15 in Forest






Spoiler:  day 11








I went to meet Bettina.





Nookling Junction is going to be remodeled.





I finally got the sewing machine so now I can stop wearing my wetsuit.





I also got the dream suite p.w.p but I'm going to hold out on making it until I can pay it off in full.





Spoiler:  day 12












Nothing really happened today.. the only thing worth mentioning was the fact that both T&T Mart and Kicks were being built.





Spoiler:  day 13








Stitches decided to camp out in Forest and after wasting about 20k he finally agreed to move into Forest!!





Cyrus also woke up so I can finally customize furniture. Unfortunatly I don't have anything to customize at the moment...





T&T Mart also opened up and I bought pretty much everything.





Violet also decided to tell me that she wanted to move out on the 18th.





I also saw Flip fishing off of the side of the cliff.. I had no idea that they could actually do that so it was pretty cool.





Spoiler:  day 14








Shrunk came to ask about putting up Club LOL. I got him the signatures so I should hopefully have Club LOL soon.. I can't wait to stop being emotionless lol.





Kicks also opened up.





Spoiler:  day 15








This is why I feel the need to plot reset..





I ended up getting pretty lucky since Stitches decided to move right beside Hazel's house after 3 tries.





Saharah also came back to Forest. She ended up giving me Lunar Surface flooring and Robo-Wall wallpaper.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 22, 2015)

Spoiler:  day's 16 - 21 in Forest






Spoiler:  day 16








Crazy Redd set up shop in Forest and I decided to buy the Mystic Statue.





I went to go say hi to Stitches





Blathers finally gave me the 2F museum pwp





Spoiler:  day 17








The fishing tournament was pretty much the only thing that happened.. I didn't participate though.





Spoiler:  day 18








I went to say goodbye to Violet today.





I also paid off my home loan from forever ago.





Merry also decided to come visit





Spoiler:  day 19



nothing happened.





Spoiler:  day 20








Octavian decided to camp in Forest. He's pretty cool but I didn't invite him to live in Forest since I've decided to keep my 10th spot open for a little bit.









I also enacted the Early Bird ordinance and decided to create the dream suite. I don't have enough money to finish it off yet but when I do I will.





Club LOL also opened up and I got the happiness emotion.





Spoiler:  day 21








Shampoodles is being built.








Spoiler:  day 22 in Forest








This is actually the first time I've seen Gulliver in this town.. He also told me that he was heading to Canada before his ship crashed and he ended up here, and now he's going to go to Canada and send me a gift when he's done. If only I could've told him he's already in Canada lol.





I also went to the island today to see what fruits I have and if the gift shop is selling anything good. The Kappa cap is pretty much the only thing on there that I care about, and I also have Coconuts and Lemons.


Well, it took a little while but I'm finally caught up day-wise!


----------



## pocky (Jan 22, 2015)

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Spoiler:  day's 16 - 21 in Forest
> 
> 
> 
> ...


day 19 tho LOL That QR code is so cute, I love how your mayor looks


----------



## otiulle (Jan 22, 2015)

going to do this because i struggle so much with keeping my town n not resetting so this will give me motive to not reset


----------



## pocky (Jan 22, 2015)

otiulle said:


> going to do this because i struggle so much with keeping my town n not resetting so this will give me motive to not reset



yay! here is the masterlist, anyone can edit so you can add your town info whenever you have it


----------



## CammyBear (Jan 22, 2015)

Since I just started a new town I'll go ahead and join in on this! I haven't decided how I'm going to update my progress yet, but I'll definitely plan on documenting my playthrough


----------



## pocky (Jan 22, 2015)

Awesome! Thank you so much for joining us


----------



## pocky (Jan 22, 2015)

*REESE IS BUYING TURNIPS FOR 495 BELLS*
Im not TTing so if you wanna buy from her it'll have to be today


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 22, 2015)

otiulle said:


> going to do this because i struggle so much with keeping my town n not resetting so this will give me motive to not reset



Do it!!!! c; it looks like you have almost half of your dreamies too! c:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 22, 2015)

pocky said:


> *REESE IS BUYING TURNIPS FOR 495 BELLS*
> Im not TTing so if you wanna buy from her it'll have to be today


I can sell a few turnips from you.


----------



## pocky (Jan 22, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I can sell a few turnips from you.



sure thing! Lemme just finish off this trade and I'll send you a PM?


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 22, 2015)

This is kinda random but I'm giving away Fang to anyone that wants him


----------



## lazuli (Jan 22, 2015)

00jachna said:


> This is kinda random but I'm giving away Fang to anyone that wants him



GOD DAMN hes a dreamie of mine but i cant wifi with anyone until mayb the weekend.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 22, 2015)

00jachna said:


> This is kinda random but I'm giving away Fang to anyone that wants him


Would it be kind if you hold Fang in boxes until he can get him?


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 22, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Would it be kind if you hold Fang in boxes until he can get him?



Sorry, I gave him to someone els, and I can't keep villagers very long as I'm cycling to find Bunnnie for someone so that I can trade her for Marina in my Oyc TOWN C:


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 22, 2015)

00jachna said:


> Sorry, I gave him to someone els, and I can't keep villagers very long as I'm cycling to find Bunnnie for someone so that I can trade her for Marina in my Oyc TOWN C:


Oh, that's unfortunate.


----------



## pocky (Jan 22, 2015)

update for today I guess



Spoiler: a day in hell








had turnip spike!  





Each full inventory was 792k, I had a total of *20 MILLION* bells in my bank by the time I finished selling!!! This is so exciting.





had a bunch of people come over to sell their turnips, here is me chasing Heartcore. Why won't you love me?





new emoticon. so far nothing good!
also I got the stripped wet suit now B)





another awful suggestion, but whatever.



also, I'm drawing a different mayor each week for free as part of my personal challenge. here is this week's. I messed up but they're 30 min drawings lol


Spoiler:  for kesttang's fiance


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jan 22, 2015)

Great idea, computertrash and pocky! The idea of making a partner to the original thread with a little less rules is good. I'll stick to the old one so I can keep my TTing in check (trying to stop it completely) but I might check in every now and then.


----------



## pocky (Jan 22, 2015)

Kippla said:


> Great idea, computertrash and pocky! The idea of making a partner to the original thread with a little less rules is good. I'll stick to the old one so I can keep my TTing in check (trying to stop it completely) but I might check in every now and then.



thank you  I'm still doing the old one as well, this is the longest I've gone without TTing so I wanna see if I can keep it up  though I'll be updating on both threads


----------



## lazuli (Jan 22, 2015)

GOD DAMN IT IM AT MCDONALDS AND I CAN TRADE NOW urgh i want to punch myself
=
does anyone hav fruits other than cherries or peaches. or like all fruits actually. i can giv peaches or like.........idk i dont have much


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jan 22, 2015)

computertrash said:


> GOD DAMN IT IM AT MCDONALDS AND I CAN TRADE NOW urgh i want to punch myself
> =
> does anyone hav fruits other than cherries or peaches. or like all fruits actually. i can giv peaches or like.........idk i dont have much


My town has all fruits except for apples which are growing. Want to come, you can.


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 22, 2015)

pocky said:


> update for today I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS. IS. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't believe you did that in 30 minutes!!!!!


----------



## pocky (Jan 22, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> THIS. IS. BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can't believe you did that in 30 minutes!!!!!



thank you! I actually had to edit it later cause I forgot one of the accessories
technically it still needs a crown... but I didnt like the crown that I drew LOL


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 22, 2015)

pocky said:


> thank you! I actually had to edit it later cause I forgot one of the accessories
> technically it still needs a crown... but I didnt like the crown that I drew LOL



Seriously, you are amazing!!!! o.o


----------



## pocky (Jan 22, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Seriously, you are amazing!!!! o.o


you are too sweet u///A///u
thank you!


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 22, 2015)

pocky said:


> you are too sweet u///A///u
> thank you!



I just found your Museum thread, I'm so gonna post and hope for a drawing!!!!!! xD [sorry to get off-topic but I had to comment on it!!!!!!!]


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 23, 2015)

pocky said:


> day 19 tho LOL That QR code is so cute, I love how your mayor looks



Thanks! I really love the dress so I had to use it even though my mayor would probably be freezing her butt off in real life lol.


----------



## pocky (Jan 23, 2015)

Satan will give her his coat huehuehue


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

BUMPS!


----------



## lazuli (Jan 23, 2015)

3xupdate on my blog
i think im making p good progress so far


----------



## lazuli (Jan 23, 2015)

friendly reminder that if you're participating and havnt added your info to the masterlist yet, you should do so


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

computertrash said:


> friendly reminder that if you're participating and havnt added your info to the masterlist yet, you should do so



I thought I hadn't entered it but my info was already there! xD


----------



## CammyBear (Jan 23, 2015)

Just posted my first blog entry! Hopefully it isn't totally awful, considering I've never read or wrote a blog before! Any tips from design to writing would be greatly appreciated! 

http://the-town-of-samba.blogspot.com/


----------



## pocky (Jan 23, 2015)

CammyBear said:


> Just posted my first blog entry! Hopefully it isn't totally awful, considering I've never read or wrote a blog before! Any tips from design to writing would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://the-town-of-samba.blogspot.com/



it looks amazing! would have never guessed you were new to blogging  can't wait to read more


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 23, 2015)

Now I kind of want to start a blog...but I know I don't have the time for it :<


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 23, 2015)

Spoiler:  an update on Forest








Katrina was in town today which was great for me since I kept tripping.. Though I did end up taking my lucky item off for some reason and then accidentally selling it which wasn't too great.





Vladimir also decided that it was time to leave Forest so he'll be leaving on the 28th..





T&T Mart is also going to be upgraded soon which will be great since my walls are pretty bare.





Stitches also invited me over to his house and I realized that it's a good thing he doesn't have an actual plant in his house.





I also went to the Dream Suite celebration since I managed to pay off the Dream Suite last night after a little bit of beetle hunting. I haven't gotten my dream address yet though since my town is a total mess at the moment.





I ended up forgetting to visit Shrunk yesterday so I didn't get an emotion but I managed to remember today and then I ended up getting the sleepy emotion.. I was hoping for something better but whatever.





CammyBear said:


> Just posted my first blog entry! Hopefully it isn't totally awful, considering I've never read or wrote a blog before! Any tips from design to writing would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> http://the-town-of-samba.blogspot.com/


It's looking great so far!  
I should probably also start writing up some entries for my blog lol


----------



## pika62221 (Jan 24, 2015)

Psh! I met this challenge already back in October- specifically October 23, 2014, because all 10 villagers have been the same, same town, same mayor, etc. I'm probably one of the few people who wants the exact same villagers- Wild World has had the same 8 the last 8 years, so I don't see why New Leaf can't have the same 10 forever (would be a lot easier if I could lock them in like I did in Wild World- used the other 3 characters to agree to do tasks, but don't talk to them with those characters after not doing them).

Of course, after keeping the same town nearly 2 years now, I've been accused of being a PowerSave user, a time-traveler, etc, and neither of which was ever used/done on this town! It's a big LOL too, because people assume that because they can't possibly be the same forever, no one can, but I do- shoot, I still have my original 5 from nearly 2 years ago, simply because I set the goal on day one to keep all 5, which is why if you sit under my tree, those 5 don't have move in days listed!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 25, 2015)

Spoiler:  today's Forest update!!








Crazy Redd set up shop in Forest and I ended up buying a quaint painting.









I also ended up paying off the 2F museum last night so I went to the celebration this morning and then to the 2F in general to see what was being sold. Luckily I managed to get the silver shovel and fishing rod.





Shampoodles opened up today and I went to go get a new cut and colour which I think turned out pretty great. I was worried that the colour wasn't going to come out the way I wanted it to since I'm terrible with sliders but I managed to get it right.





Flip also asked if he could come visit my house. 





After a bit of thinking I also decided to actually get Forest a dream address so there it is if anyone wants to visit!  





Shrunk also decided to teach me how to sigh





I also went to see K.K. Slider preform, though I almost totally missed it. He ended up playing K.K. Flamenco for me.


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Jan 25, 2015)

I started my town yesterday but i HAVE to do this, because i seems awesome!

so...

started: 24.01.15  to  24.01.16 

correct?


----------



## CuteKatie (Jan 25, 2015)

Mayor-Hazel said:


> I started my town yesterday but i HAVE to do this, because i seems awesome!
> 
> so...
> 
> ...



yep


----------



## scartwright (Jan 25, 2015)

added my town to the master list, since I restarted on 22nd jan. probably won't do a blog though, too lazy!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 25, 2015)

Friendly bump, coming your way!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 26, 2015)

Spoiler:  today in Forest









I got to meet Joan for the first time since creating this town. I didn't buy any turnips though because I always forget about them...





Super T&T also opened up today! They weren't selling anything good though which sucks because my house is extremely empty.





I also managed to catch a Stringfish.





Shrunk decided to teach me how to daydream.


----------



## pocky (Jan 26, 2015)

pika62221 said:


> Psh! I met this challenge already back in October- specifically October 23, 2014, because all 10 villagers have been the same, same town, same mayor, etc. I'm probably one of the few people who wants the exact same villagers- Wild World has had the same 8 the last 8 years, so I don't see why New Leaf can't have the same 10 forever (would be a lot easier if I could lock them in like I did in Wild World- used the other 3 characters to agree to do tasks, but don't talk to them with those characters after not doing them).
> 
> Of course, after keeping the same town nearly 2 years now, I've been accused of being a PowerSave user, a time-traveler, etc, and neither of which was ever used/done on this town! It's a big LOL too, because people assume that because they can't possibly be the same forever, no one can, but I do- shoot, I still have my original 5 from nearly 2 years ago, simply because I set the goal on day one to keep all 5, which is why if you sit under my tree, those 5 don't have move in days listed!



People actually accuse you of that? lol you don't need to PowerSave/Time-Travel to keep your villagers XD


----------



## AlexanderPie (Jan 26, 2015)

Made a blog, but I'm not really sure what direction to go with it. 
Blog here!


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 26, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## lazuli (Jan 26, 2015)

holy stronk just triple updated my blog again


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2015)

You know what! I'mma join this. 
What the hell, why not?
I'll add my info to the list. ^-^


----------



## RoseNitemare (Jan 26, 2015)

You know, I think I can actually do this one. My last town was created about a year ago too if I remember correctly, which means that I've already done this. So I can easily do it again. 

I tried the OYC and failed because I just love TTing too much. The game gets boring for me too quickly if I don't. I'll add my info to the list later once I finally decide what theme to go for in this new town.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2015)

Also, with my town, I started it on January 23rd, but I had set the date to October 15th...
I'm planning on not TTing or plot resetting, but I know that's irrelevant.


----------



## pocky (Jan 26, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Also, with my town, I started it on January 23rd, but I had set the date to October 15th...
> I'm planning on not TTing or plot resetting, but I know that's irrelevant.



oh god your avatar
"Id **** me. Id **** me hard"


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 26, 2015)

pocky said:


> oh god your avatar
> "Id **** me. Id **** me hard"



XD
You're the second person to point it out.
I had the same one a while back, but no one paid attention.
Lol. That was my favorite scene.


----------



## RoseNitemare (Jan 26, 2015)

Alright, adding my info to the list. Here's to a great year!


----------



## lazuli (Jan 27, 2015)

i now hav a grand total of *3* followers on my ac tumblr hoo-hah
but i have 110 on my main


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 27, 2015)

Well, I like keeping track of the non tumblr blogs, more, yours included.
Idk...I like them more, because I know they're all going to be strictly that persons stuff on it.
No re-blogs or anything. Though, I am following every blog I find, on tumblr, too.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 28, 2015)

Spoiler:  the past 2 days in Forest












I learned two new emotions that I don't really care about.





I also got my second bage aka the backyard gardener badge.


So far the last few days have been pretty lackluster but oh well. 
Vladimir's going to be moving out today so I hope there'll be someone in my campsite or something so I can at least have a bit of a choice on who'll move into Forest next..


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 28, 2015)

Woot! Congrats on the badge! Hopefully, someone you like will pop into your campsite!  I always get the cuties when my town is full at 10 ;w;


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 28, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Woot! Congrats on the badge! Hopefully, someone you like will pop into your campsite!  I always get the cuties when my town is full at 10 ;w;


Thank you! I managed to get Teddy in my campsite today which is great since I've been wanting him as a villager for a while now... and I know what you mean. In my main town I've managed to get Beau, Lucky, Freya, and a ton of other villagers that I love in my campsite while I was full.. which majorly sucked ;w; 
I should probably stop checking my campsite when I'm full since it only brings sadness but I can never stop myself lol


Anyways.. Here's today's update!  


Spoiler:  a bunch of stuff








Katrina set up shop in Forest today and I ended up tripping a lot. It seems I only trip when Katrina is in town lol





I went to say goodbye to Vladimir. I'm gonna miss him tons since I almost always see him wandering around town but I'll get use to him not being here eventually.





Teddy also decided to camp in Forest today and I swear I almost cried from happiness, as odd as that might sound. He's a villager I've wanted since I decided to name my town Forest being that he is a bear and all.. Plus he looks like my old stuffed bear when I was little so that encouraged me to keep asking him to move into Forest even after he declined about 13 or so times. 





Hazel also randomly decided to ask me to build a Windmill. I doubt I'll ever actually build one but I haven't gotten a pwp suggestion in a while no matter how many times I try the trick so I'll take what I can get. 





I also got a new emotion from Shrunk today.





And Sable finally decided to give me my first mannequin! I don't exactly have a use for it at the moment so it's just tucked away in my closet but still..


----------



## pocky (Jan 28, 2015)

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Thank you! I managed to get Teddy in my campsite today which is great since I've been wanting him as a villager for a while now... and I know what you mean. In my main town I've managed to get Beau, Lucky, Freya, and a ton of other villagers that I love in my campsite while I was full.. which majorly sucked ;w;
> I should probably stop checking my campsite when I'm full since it only brings sadness but I can never stop myself lol
> 
> 
> ...



aww man! I really want the windmill pwp! its so cute uwu
also I love your mayor.

AND FOR EVERYONE IN THE THREAD: I feel like maybe we should get together on like Friday or something and run island tours as a team


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 29, 2015)

pocky said:


> aww man! I really want the windmill pwp! its so cute uwu
> also I love your mayor.
> 
> AND FOR EVERYONE IN THE THREAD: I feel like maybe we should get together on like Friday or something and run island tours as a team


Thanks!  
Island tours are a lot more fun with a group so depending when you can most likely count me in


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 29, 2015)

pocky said:


> aww man! I really want the windmill pwp! its so cute uwu
> also I love your mayor.
> 
> AND FOR EVERYONE IN THE THREAD: I feel like maybe we should get together on like Friday or something and run island tours as a team



That's a cool idea, but I'm never able to play, until really late in the day. So, I'll probably not be able to participate ^-^


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 29, 2015)

pocky said:


> aww man! I really want the windmill pwp! its so cute uwu
> also I love your mayor.
> 
> AND FOR EVERYONE IN THE THREAD: I feel like maybe we should get together on like Friday or something and run island tours as a team



FUUUN! Let me know if this happens


----------



## AlexanderPie (Jan 30, 2015)

pocky said:


> aww man! I really want the windmill pwp! its so cute uwu
> also I love your mayor.
> 
> AND FOR EVERYONE IN THE THREAD: I feel like maybe we should get together on like Friday or something and run island tours as a team



Sounds exciting, hope I can join


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 31, 2015)

I keep forgetting to post updates lol. Anyways, here's the past two days in Forest!


Spoiler:  Day 29 in Forest








Saharah was in town today, she didn't end up giving me any good wallpapers or flooring though which sucked.





I was also surprised to see that Teddy was still in Forests campsite. I never really knew campers could stay for more then a day.. either way I spent the remainder of the day playing random games with him and hoping to get cool furniture.





Spoiler:  Day 30 in Forest








Blathers told me all about the cafe today.. I didn't end up placing it though since I couldn't find a great spot that I didn't 100% like. I also ended up realizing how much I hate my rock placements since I have _two_ rocks right where I'd like my cafe to be.. 





Sally also decided that she randomly wanted to visit my house.





Then I spent most of the rest of the day wandering around Forest with my best friend and doing some random island tours so now I can actually buy things on the island lol


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 31, 2015)

Hello, I'd like to join! I do tt, but only day by day. I have my town for about a week maybe 2? It's hard for me to stop resetting so I want to try this. Anyway, I just got my police station! I placed in a terrible spot, but I am just trying t ignore it. Rasher is also leaving Lura!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Jan 31, 2015)

Fairytale said:


> Hello, I'd like to join! I do tt, but only day by day. I have my town for about a week maybe 2? It's hard for me to stop resetting so I want to try this. Anyway, I just got my police station! I placed in a terrible spot, but I am just trying t ignore it. Rasher is also leaving Lura!



Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Aurora (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd love to join in on this and restart my town, but there are a few special wigs that I want to keep. Could someone hold a few things for me in their town while I restart for a 365 day town?


----------



## pocky (Jan 31, 2015)

Aurora said:


> I'd love to join in on this and restart my town, but there are a few special wigs that I want to keep. Could someone hold a few things for me in their town while I restart for a 365 day town?


I can hold your stuff if youd like


----------



## Aurora (Jan 31, 2015)

pocky said:


> I can hold your stuff if youd like


Thanks so much! I'lladd your code and can I head over there in maybe 10 minutes?


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Feb 1, 2015)

Spoiler:  The last day of January








I spent a while plot resetting in hopes of getting Teddy to move into where Violet use to live before giving up and choosing this spot. I actually think this is a decent place for Teddy, I mean it isn't where Vladimir use to live and it doesn't block me from getting to my house so that automatically makes it okay. In general though it's a pretty nice place, it'd probably be a whole lot nicer if it wasn't so close to my only bridge but I'll probably end up demolishing it at some point so it doesn't really matter I guess. 





I also got the silver watering can today, which was something I didn't know I missed until now. I mean it's not the golden watering can or anything but it's still a lot better then the regular one.





Gulliver ended up waking up on the beachs of Forest, again. I ended up thinking about his question for a little bit since I was stuck between Norway and Denmark.. In the end I got lucky and Denmark was correct.





I also got another badge today! I haven't gone to the island that much to bug hunt so it's taken me a little while but I finally got my avid bell saver badge!





Spoiler:  the first of February








I went to go see Teddy today.. his house looks surprisingly nice where it is, though it looks pretty awkward when you're looking at the map.





Stitches also invited me over today and I wandered around his house for a little while.


----------



## Camillion (Feb 1, 2015)

Added mine to the list! No clue how to do the username link so if anyone can do that for me that'd be epic ;u;


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 1, 2015)

So I started this today, I want to do Feb15-Feb16 without TTing. (Wanted to do it last year but I was still burnt out on my first town corrupting and had exams in January so didn't, and then forgot to start a month ago) I immediately broke the no resetting rule because; 
1) Resetting is so much fun and addicting I had 50 fun runs. xD
2) My first town Had Beau, Fauna and Winnie straight away! And I wanted to meet different villagers not end up with deer/horse town 3.0. xD (Srsly rng, what the crucian!)


Spoiler: proof image and my day 1





Anyway; Meet the new Gang! And I actually like them all, which is rare for me. ~ and I intend on plot/villager resetting so hopefully I get a peaceful town of eternal good villagers. 

Also I made the town at some ridiculous AM time, and didn't think that at 6AM someone new would move in and Landed myself with Renee. ~ Who is one of only about 4 Uchi villagers I like, so definitely lucked out there. 

Didn't do a whole lot today though. Pilfered my tools and 2 of every hybrid from my old town and threw them everywhere and that was about it.


~Also revived my old tumblr that I barely used for this. Not sure how long I'll keep it up (and still don't know what I'm doing with it and have that sweet default theme). jinglefruit.tumblr.com

-----

Edit: added self to the masterlist and a Link to Camillions profile.


----------



## pocky (Feb 1, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> So I started this today, I want to do Feb15-Feb16 without TTing. (Wanted to do it last year but I was still burnt out on my first town corrupting and had exams in January so didn't, and then forgot to start a month ago) I immediately broke the no resetting rule because;
> 1) Resetting is so much fun and addicting I had 50 fun runs. xD
> 2) My first town Had Beau, Fauna and Winnie straight away! And I wanted to meet different villagers not end up with deer/horse town 3.0. xD (Srsly rng, what the crucian!)
> 
> ...



cute villagers!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Camillion said:


> Added mine to the list! No clue how to do the username link so if anyone can do that for me that'd be epic ;u;


looks like someone already linked!


----------



## pocky (Feb 1, 2015)

FOR THOSE OF YOU WITH TUMBLR!
I'm doing a massive giveaway of 373 items (well, technically 1119 items since there will be 3 different winners who will all receive the same thing) I'm giving out 280 hybrids, 90 misc gardening items (saplings, mushrooms, bushes, clovers, etc), and a set of 3 golden tools.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 2, 2015)

pocky said:


> cute villagers!QUOTE]
> 
> I know! When Goldie is your least favourite you know you've got it good. xD


----------



## Shadow Star (Feb 2, 2015)

So I've kinda had my town for nearly two years now, but never really did anything with it. I was planning on restarting the town soon and re-do it. But, I think if I do this challenge, it may help me come to like my town. XD Of course, I do still have to time travel a bit to get my town up to speed, but I'll be doing that when I get home tonight. Would it be possible for me to take part in this fun challenge?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 2, 2015)

pocky said:


> FOR THOSE OF YOU WITH TUMBLR!
> I'm doing a massive giveaway of 373 items (well, technically 1119 items since there will be 3 different winners who will all receive the same thing) I'm giving out 280 hybrids, 90 misc gardening items (saplings, mushrooms, bushes, clovers, etc), and a set of 3 golden tools.



ohh my god so many tears for me

=

im still behind i need to tt to catch up to today lmao
im on jan 29 haha


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 2, 2015)

So, in my extremely tired, half awaken state, I unexpectedly reset my town....
So, that's that.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> So, in my extremely tired, half awaken state, I unexpectedly reset my town....
> So, that's that.



how do you even manage to do that...............
tears for you.


----------



## pocky (Feb 2, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> So, in my extremely tired, half awaken state, I unexpectedly reset my town....
> So, that's that.



I'm so sorry! What villagers did you lose? Maybe I can help with that?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 2, 2015)

I have no idea. It just happened, but there's nothing more to do than just start over.
I'll find new villagers that I like just as much, if not more, or I'll find one, at least. 
So, it'll be okay.


----------



## pocky (Feb 2, 2015)

I wish there was a way of doing backups to keep that sort of stuff from happening. I hear you can do that with PowerSaves but Im not sure. Let me know if you end up needing anything. I'd be happy to help


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 2, 2015)

Well, I wasn't too too far into the game. So, I guess it isn't that big of a deal. 
Though, I did lose two blue roses and two purple tulips that someone had given me...
I completely forgot...
I'll miss Shari, but I'll get her again, sometime.
Maybe this next town's fruit will be peaches ^-^
Thank you, though!​


----------



## lazuli (Feb 3, 2015)

pocky said:


> I wish there was a way of doing backups to keep that sort of stuff from happening. I hear you can do that with PowerSaves but Im not sure. Let me know if you end up needing anything. I'd be happy to help



yeh im p sure powersaves can do that. i know you can backup your game on the date a villager is in boxes so even though someone comes adopts them, you can keep giving the villager away.

im sooo behind on my oyc blog updates argh


----------



## Sholee (Feb 3, 2015)

bahh i joined this last week and have yet to play!


----------



## pocky (Feb 3, 2015)

Sholee said:


> bahh i joined this last week and have yet to play!



there is no rush


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 3, 2015)

Sholee said:


> bahh i joined this last week and have yet to play!



It's ok! I only have time now to play every once in a while  welcome!


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Feb 4, 2015)

Spoiler:  Groundhog day in Forest









Flip came to visit my home, and surprisingly enough did not insult it like I thought he would. 





I went to go get my Resetti model. It doesn't have a place in my home currently but I'm sure it will eventually.





Spoiler:  day 3 in Forest












Merry and Ed were both asleep when I went to visit them... so naturally I woke them up for no reason at all.

















I also played some hide and seek with Stitches, Ed, and Sally today. I haven't played that in so long that I forgot how easy it was to find the villagers, especially when there aren't a bunch of houses and tree's everywhere.





I also ended up getting my first? rumor today!





Gulliver was also found washed up on the beach today.





Hazel also decided to move away.. She's one of the villagers I almost never see or talk to so I ended up agreeing that she should see new lands.


It seems that I'm making it a habit to post 2 days at a time lol


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 4, 2015)

I made my town on January 21st, and I'm hoping to keep this town for a year. I'll be posting in the future about my lovely village.


----------



## pocky (Feb 5, 2015)

nothing new in my game
been getting PWPs each day, filling my catalog and getting shrunk emotions
thats it! 

oh! and I made a new pro design, this is my 7th pro design? (modeled by pocky because satan isnt cute enough)




link to the qr in case anyone wants it?


----------



## lazuli (Feb 5, 2015)

bruh i should just TT to todays date u_u


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 5, 2015)

Spoiler: days2-5






Everythings awesome!  



Best 1st PWP suggestion possible! I know where I want it too, but still not sure on campsite location.



K, Bye Isabelle. Have fun in the river!



We're slowly phasing out Sly into the wilderness. ~ Thought I'd see how far bamboo could grow in a year, and seeing as he's camoflage incarnate, thought his house is a good starting point. 



And here's my map, Police station will go in top left, Keaton is moving in on the left of Re-tail. 
I'm destroying the bridge that's crossed out, and the gyroid is where a new bridge will be.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Feb 5, 2015)

Not much has been happening in Forest sadly.. The only things that have happened in the past two days were Crazy Redd and Katrina setting up shop.


----------



## pocky (Feb 5, 2015)

AnnaThePolarBear said:


> Not much has been happening in Forest sadly.. The only things that have happened in the past two days were Crazy Redd and Katrina setting up shop.


I know the feel. nothing new in Hell either. Maybe we should spice things up by doing a play together on Saturday?


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Feb 5, 2015)

pocky said:


> I know the feel. nothing new in Hell either. Maybe we should spice things up by doing a play together on Saturday?



That'd be nice.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 5, 2015)

This is the version of the challenge I've chosen to do. I wanted to keep TT to a minimum this time around because I was hopping all over the place at first (ie last month when I first got the game) but after I saw something on here about resetting I kept thinking about it and well... I reset on the 2nd.

I've managed to keep TTing to a minimum so far, only doing so when necessary to make space for dreamies. Right now I have Rodney and I'm in an "exiting period" so I hope he's the one who pings me to leave. Good lord I can't stand his face, lmao. Something about his expression grates my nerves.

...But once he IS gone, I'll be missing a jock! So now I'm searching for one of those. For me, once I've got a roster of villagers I'm content with, then I'll just coast and take it easy and see how the next year goes. I'm too impatient to let it happen organically and the odds would be against me for that anyhow... so sites like this are a blessing and a half tbh.

Unexpectedly fond of Francine though! I remember seeing an out-of-game pic of her and just wondering why half the bunnies have weird hoods on (lol) but not being particularly drawn to her or anything... and prior to resetting I thought I wanted Pecan as my resident snooty villager. But Francine has definitely grown on me.

Looking forward to seeing how things develop over the course of this year


----------



## pocky (Feb 5, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> This is the version of the challenge I've chosen to do. I wanted to keep TT to a minimum this time around because I was hopping all over the place at first (ie last month when I first got the game) but after I saw something on here about resetting I kept thinking about it and well... I reset on the 2nd.
> 
> I've managed to keep TTing to a minimum so far, only doing so when necessary to make space for dreamies. Right now I have Rodney and I'm in an "exiting period" so I hope he's the one who pings me to leave. Good lord I can't stand his face, lmao. Something about his expression grates my nerves.
> 
> ...



I have both Genji and Snake in cycling towns if you're still in need of a jock


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 6, 2015)

I've been trying every day, three times a day, to find a town, but no luck yet.
I don't have much time to set aside for finding a town.
Hopefully, soon. Maybe today, I'll have more time to try.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 7, 2015)

I am bumping this...
The fourth page.
 Pfft.

I am also still on the search for a town.


----------



## pocky (Feb 7, 2015)

what sort of map are you looking for


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 7, 2015)

I don't really care about the map, as long as there aren't more than two ponds. 
I mostly care if the town fruit is peaches and who my starters are.
Though, I know that villagers come and go, but I want starters that I want to keep for a while.
Plus, with peaches, you'll get cherries from Isabelle, and those are my two favorite fruits, in the game.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 7, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I don't really care about the map, as long as there aren't more than two ponds.
> I mostly care if the town fruit is peaches and who my starters are.
> Though, I know that villagers come and go, but I want starters that I want to keep for a while.
> Plus, with peaches, you'll get cherries from Isabelle, and those are my two favorite fruits, in the game.



This was exactly my criteria too.  
I wanted a town different to my last one (which had 4 ponds and apples). So I wanted no more than 2 ponds, peaches because I've never had butt fruits. And then good/decent new villagers because I've spent enough hours plot resetting and getting dreamies and cycling in the past and I wanted to just have fun. 
Though I had one final want of a loop in the river to stick my house in which gave a horizontal route to my house. ~ which a fair few layouts had, so it wasn't difficult to get.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> This was exactly my criteria too.
> I wanted a town different to my last one (which had 4 ponds and apples). So I wanted no more than 2 ponds, peaches because I've never had butt fruits. And then good/decent new villagers because I've spent enough hours plot resetting and getting dreamies and cycling in the past and I wanted to just have fun.
> Though I had one final want of a loop in the river to stick my house in which gave a horizontal route to my house. ~ which a fair few layouts had, so it wasn't difficult to get.



I'll usually find a good map, each time, but I'll end up with oranges or pears, most times.
Or the starters are either ones I'm not interested in right now or ones that I've had before. 
I want all new villagers this time around. I wish I didn't know every villager's name and who they were. 
So, that it would be a surprise each time.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 8, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I'll usually find a good map, each time, but I'll end up with oranges or pears, most times.
> Or the starters are either ones I'm not interested in right now or ones that I've had before.
> I want all new villagers this time around. I wish I didn't know every villager's name and who they were.
> So, that it would be a surprise each time.



Yeah, that was how I was, been playing AC for over 10 years, there's not many villagers I haven't had at some point.  
Though I had completely forgotten who Frank was, and quite liked him, which is what decided it for my town. Someone new!  (And the other villagers all fit the criteria of Not Opal or Vladimir / several others.) 
You could always just pick ~passable~ villagers and then plot reset for smugs/uchis, seeing as a lot of the new personalities are new villagers this time around, most people haven't had more than a handful of each.


One the topic of 365 challenge, I spent 4 hours plot reseting for a 9th villager yesterday continually getting villagers I don't like, Freckles! Who tried 3-4 times, or people trying to move where I want my Cafe. =.= 
I even pulled up a list of all villagers and determined there's actually only about 25% that I didn't want and would settle for any others and continually got plots of the ones I didn't want! ~ This all unaided that plots only appeared about 1/5th of the time. 
Finally got Poppy, even though she's infront of the Town Hall I gave up caring by this point and will just deal with her bad placement because she was an old semi-dreamie I never had. 
AND THEN, the Hide n Seek tour was on at the island, and dammit every single villager in 10 rounds of it I would have loved in my town. >:x


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 8, 2015)

Okay! I finally found a town. 
I closed my eyes. So, I didn't see the villagers waiting to greet me.
I covered the top screen and navigated my way to where I wanted to place my house, with Nook.
So, whoever my villagers were, I wouldn't know and couldn't make my decision based on that.
I also managed to make my way back to the town hall, without being able to see the top screen and 
made it on down to the ceremony.
There to celebrate my inauguration was BonBon, Butch, Cobb, Cranston, and Queenie! 
I'm pretty content with everyone, except Queenie, only because I've had her so many times before, but I 
will deal with it. I do quite like her, though.
My town fruit is cherries, but I can deal with that. At least it isn't pears or oranges.
So, that's that. 
Set in stone.
The end.

Even though, it is only the beginning.​


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 8, 2015)

If you want to replace a load of trees with peaches you're welcome to nab some of mine. ~ As I know you wanted them.



Spoiler: recent haps





Look at that house, that is a nice house, and it's only been a week.
Apparently my villagers have taste, and that taste is blue and white. (and bins? Seriously I've had 4 now.) So I made a room of it.


Here's my map now. And it'll be like this for a while as I need Puck to move to place my campsite to get a 10th villager. (I don't want to buy any villagers at all with this town)
Villagers are (left to right): Keaton, Frank, Renee, Astrid, Sly, Poppy, Goldie, Anabelle, Puck.

Mostly spent my time getting some bells from the island to expand house a bit, and to pay for the Police Station. And I've planted a ton of trees, and cut down like 2 and stopped. xD So my town is getting really crowded. I keep changing my mind on what I'm doing though. S: I do need Puck to move out, as I want the campsite overlooking the cliff outcrop, and even though there is enough room there (I'm sure a villager plot could actually appear there to spite me!) Isabelle won't let me place it there. :C


----------



## pocky (Feb 8, 2015)

Whoa. Jingle... thats exactly the map I wanted for Hell. Except for I got bored of resetting and settled for something else. Your house looks amazing too!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 9, 2015)

pocky said:


> Whoa. Jingle... thats exactly the map I wanted for Hell. Except for I got bored of resetting and settled for something else. Your house looks amazing too!



Ha, cool! It is almost exactly what my very, very fussy criteria with towns was. Like, I specifically wanted the lake there, a symetrical river around house, a square cliff corner on the bottom right and for the beach not to do that weird skinny thing it does some times. 8P 
What map did you settle on?

I don't even at how nice my house looks for this early on. I haven't done a single trade and I didn't take any furniture from my other town. My villagers just seem to love gifting me blue and minimalist furniture. I've actually got another blue dresser, a sapphire and a water fountain in there now.


----------



## pocky (Feb 9, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Ha, cool! It is almost exactly what my very, very fussy criteria with towns was. Like, I specifically wanted the lake there, a symetrical river around house, a square cliff corner on the bottom right and for the beach not to do that weird skinny thing it does some times. 8P
> What map did you settle on?
> 
> I don't even at how nice my house looks for this early on. I haven't done a single trade and I didn't take any furniture from my other town. My villagers just seem to love gifting me blue and minimalist furniture. I've actually got another blue dresser, a sapphire and a water fountain in there now.



a lot of villagers have moved in an out since this screenshot was taken, but:


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 9, 2015)

pocky said:


> a lot of villagers have moved in an out since this screenshot was taken, but:
> View attachment 83739





Well clearly we both know what to want in a town layout. xD Dat river.
This was my original release day town that corrupt, I couldn't find another like it when I was replacing it though. 

I raise a glass to your good mapping tastes.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm so happy I reset. I was really apprehensive about it but the map is much, much more convenient for me (river's basically straight across the middle so bridge placement is nice and even!). Caroline put down her plot DIRECTLY next to my house so she's the first villager I see every time I start the game, lol. I'm a little worried my house is going to eclipse Francine's though, since she moved in _behind_ me and I'm expanding pretty rapidly. She had no idea what she was in for when she showed up, I guess


----------



## pocky (Feb 9, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> View attachment 83743
> 
> Well clearly we both know what to want in a town layout. xD Dat river.
> This was my original release day town that corrupt, I couldn't find another like it when I was replacing it though.
> ...



Wow! That river layout is almost identical! My release date town is a nightmare... the layout, I mean. I didn't really reset for it because I was eager to start. LOL.

- - - Post Merge - - -



infinikitten said:


> I'm so happy I reset. I was really apprehensive about it but the map is much, much more convenient for me (river's basically straight across the middle so bridge placement is nice and even!). Caroline put down her plot DIRECTLY next to my house so she's the first villager I see every time I start the game, lol. I'm a little worried my house is going to eclipse Francine's though, since she moved in _behind_ me and I'm expanding pretty rapidly. She had no idea what she was in for when she showed up, I guess



Whoa! It sounds like you have a lot of cute villagers ; v ;


----------



## friedegg (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm joining!~
I've had my town since New Years Eve, so I'll end on New Years Eve this year


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 9, 2015)

I just checked really quick this morning, and 
Ch-Ch-Chadder is moving in!!!  
He's so cute. I've always wanted him, but I never wanted to plot reset. 
So, I never got him. 
^_^


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 9, 2015)

pocky said:


> Wow! That river layout is almost identical! My release date town is a nightmare... the layout, I mean. I didn't really reset for it because I was eager to start. LOL.



The Cliffs are also pretty simillar barring 1 segment. South side has 2 switched, East is the same but the ramp disturbs a different section. 
I had a quick practise run town on a physical copy that delivered early. That town was awful, and told me I wanted a river out of the way. (which I reset for like 12 hours for! xD)




X2k5a7y said:


> I just checked really quick this morning, and
> Ch-Ch-Chadder is moving in!!!
> He's so cute. I've always wanted him, but I never wanted to plot reset.
> So, I never got him.
> ^_^



Awh! I really wanted him as my smug in this town. He looks so cute!


----------



## pocky (Feb 9, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I just checked really quick this morning, and
> Ch-Ch-Chadder is moving in!!!
> He's so cute. I've always wanted him, but I never wanted to plot reset.
> So, I never got him.
> ^_^


He is so cute! The mice deserve more love, tbh. Speaking of cheese mice though... did you know that cheese give off odors that are repulsive to mice? I wonder where the "mice love cheese" myth came from 



Jinglefruit said:


> The Cliffs are also pretty simillar barring 1 segment. South side has 2 switched, East is the same but the ramp disturbs a different section.
> I had a quick practise run town on a physical copy that delivered early. That town was awful, and told me I wanted a river out of the way. (which I reset for like 12 hours for! xD)
> 
> 
> ...



I pre-ordered the New Leaf 3DS XL but I did so online and even with fast shipping it didn't arrive until the 11th. All of my friends were already playing and I just wanted to get started. Can't really remember when I realized my river choice was a bad one, but by then it had been too late. The only good thing that came out of it was that less space meant I had to worry less about what to do with my town  I do with that I could reset it sometimes, but... I put so much time into it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm really happy I didn't end up with Hippeux again.
I'd say Chops, but I did find him quite funny, when I had him, in my old town.

I did not, however, know that mice find certain cheeses repulsive, lol.
Now, I do wonder where that myth came about. Odd.

Oh, and thank you, Jinglefruit, for offering to give me some peaches, but I have this little goal, where I get all the fruit in game, without any help, except from off of the island tours and whatnot, of course.


----------



## Jarrad (Feb 9, 2015)

you should add some sub challenges, like obtaining all of the golden tools
1 of each hybrid
full house 
etc

all without the help of other players (money-wise)


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh man, haven't been able to _really_ play for a while...just been checking in to make sure no one I like is moving ;w;


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 9, 2015)

Everything I do, I plan on trying to do without the help of others.
Mostly, because I hate typing on the 3ds, lol. 
But yes. I plan on it! 
Hopefully, I will prevail.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 9, 2015)

pocky said:


> He is so cute! The mice deserve more love, tbh. Speaking of cheese mice though... did you know that cheese give off odors that are repulsive to mice? I wonder where the "mice love cheese" myth came from
> 
> I pre-ordered the New Leaf 3DS XL but I did so online and even with fast shipping it didn't arrive until the 11th. All of my friends were already playing and I just wanted to get started. Can't really remember when I realized my river choice was a bad one, but by then it had been too late. The only good thing that came out of it was that less space meant I had to worry less about what to do with my town  I do with that I could reset it sometimes, but... I put so much time into it.



Poor Chaddar! He's never gonna find himself a nice mousefriend. And he's smug, to make matters worse! (probably hits on everyone to overcompensate being turned down because of his weird cheesy odours.)

Awh, that 2 day wait must have been stressful.  I'm in the UK so wasn't expecting my XL until the 14th, but managed to get a physical copy on the 12th. So I used that to experiment while I waited for friends here to get their copies. 
And don't delete your first town, I guarantee you'll miss it and want it back later. By all means start maining another town and move things over, but you'll want to go back to your first sometime. ~ I can only dream of mine. :c



X2k5a7y said:


> Oh, and thank you, Jinglefruit, for offering to give me some peaches, but I have this little goal, where I get all the fruit in game, without any help, except from off of the island tours and whatnot, of course.



 Ok, Cool little aim there. Good luck with persimmons!! 



Jarrad said:


> you should add some sub challenges, like obtaining all of the golden tools
> 1 of each hybrid
> full house
> etc
> ...



I actually have a few odd aims I want to hit;
Complete the museum and get all bugs/fish/spongebobs friends as I never managed this - as my 1st town corrupt with like ~1/5/3 left in each and I didn't care enough to do it all again in my 2nd town. (I'd do all gold tools, but I pilfered my gold can/axe/shovel when I started because lazy.)
I'm aiming to not buy / recieve any villagers from others and only aquire them myself, and have no dreamies. I'm debating adding a must tell every villager to leave rule (or maybe must let them go if they ask twice?) Am not sure on this though.
For the start atleast, I'm not going to trade furniture (or use HHA or catalog) and just see how my house goes. This'll change when my house is near completion though so I can go for the Gold exteriors.
I want every free space in town to have a flower by the end of the year. Think this'll be easy with beautiful ordinance and that I put 2 of each flower in town on day 1. And I water the ones that I have the least of only and am letting them grow naturally until I have enough to start gardening. 
Oh. and I planted some bamboo on day 1 and I want to see how far it grows. xD



Spoiler: and on the flowers note





My villagers love this patch of *purple* pansies so much that they have caused more orange pansies to spawn there than at the orange pansy site.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey, I just signed up on the doc! I recently got back into New Leaf and reset my town last night, so I think I'll enjoy this challenge!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 9, 2015)

I think I might reset my town and do the challenge, mainly because there are certain things in my town I'm not satisfied of.

For example, When I was trying to plot Gladys, I thought by seeing her house on the title screen, that's where she would be, so I started as my mayor, and she was somewhere I was uncomfortable with.

There's also Mira's placement of her house which causes my path from around her house to the bridge to become unaligned too.

So, should I reset? I only had my town for roughly four months, plus I'm getting the New 3DS XL on launch.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 9, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Ok, Cool little aim there. Good luck with persimmons!!



Surprisingly, one time, on the third day a villager had given me one, for delivering a gift for them.
Though, it doesn't do me much good now
x)


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 9, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I think I might reset my town and do the challenge, mainly because there are certain things in my town I'm not satisfied of.
> 
> For example, When I was trying to plot Gladys, I thought by seeing her house on the title screen, that's where she would be, so I started as my mayor, and she was somewhere I was uncomfortable with.
> 
> ...



I'd say if your only issues with your town are house placements of villagers it's not worth resetting over. Villagers come and go, it's the permanent fixtures that are worth resetting for. 
If this is your first Animal Crossing game, then you probably haven't experienced losing a town or resetting one you'd played for a while before. You don't realise how attached you were to it, and how many annoying things you have to wait to unlock until you've lost them.




X2k5a7y said:


> Surprisingly, one time, on the third day a villager had given me one, for delivering a gift for them.
> Though, it doesn't do me much good now
> x)



That was lucky, I got Bamboo within about a month on my first town which I was pretty stoked with. 
And today I got given my first apple for completing a task for Astrid, then I spoke to Renee and she asked, "Hey, do you know anywhere that you could get me an apple?" =.=; Fine!


----------



## pocky (Feb 9, 2015)

PlasmaPower said:


> I think I might reset my town and do the challenge, mainly because there are certain things in my town I'm not satisfied of.
> 
> For example, When I was trying to plot Gladys, I thought by seeing her house on the title screen, that's where she would be, so I started as my mayor, and she was somewhere I was uncomfortable with.
> 
> ...



I'd say it all boils down to how you feel about the plot placement. Personally I'd just work with it, but if you feel like its ruining your enjoyment/interest in your town then it might be a good idea to reset.


----------



## Mango (Feb 9, 2015)

OH MY GOD THE DATES


----------



## pocky (Feb 9, 2015)

Mango said:


> OH MY GOD THE DATES



what


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2015)

Mango said:


> OH MY GOD THE DATES



THE DATES?! 
WHAT ABOUT THE TIME!? 
OH. MY. GOD!


----------



## pocky (Feb 10, 2015)

Im so confused lol


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 10, 2015)

pocky said:


> Im so confused lol



I was just playing along, lol.
I have no idea what "the dates" are about.


----------



## pocky (Feb 11, 2015)

oOHHH LOL


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 11, 2015)

Since I didn't feel very welcome in the original OYC thread, I hope maybe I'll be welcomed here, even though I started in November.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 11, 2015)

You are very much so welcomed!


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you  

I haven't been really keeping a blog or anything, though I've been posting my daily stuff in Animal Crossing Community.


This morning when I played, I was greeted with a random letter from Hugh asking me for the answer to a crossword puzzle "a 9 letter word for a word puzzle" or something like that.  The answer was very OBVIOUSLY "crossword" and he even USED that word in his letter.  I wrote him back saying the answer is OBVIOUSLY "crossword" and I called him a dummy.

I went to my house to change clothes to my folk shirt that Skye gave me and Keaton randomly walked in my house.  

This is his first time seeing my house and I've always wanted him to come visit!  

Someone new was in my campsite and I checked it out and it was Boomer.  He looks incredibly boring, IMO and besides, my town is currently full. 

I also discovered a new orange lily and a new Jacob's ladder.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 11, 2015)

Lol, Hugh seems like a dork.
Boomer does have a pretty banging house, though.
I've never kept the towns he was in long enough, to comment 
on whether he's actually interesting or not.
I think I've only ever managed to get a pink and a black lily.


----------



## pocky (Feb 11, 2015)

I've only gotten orange and pink lillies. I find lillies incredibly difficult to breed for some reason. I think that I had better luck getting blue roses than pink lillies! Grats on the Jacob's Ladder, btw. I still havent gotten perfect town in Hell. Got a lot of flowers, but not enough trees. Will landscape some more once I get my 10th villager.

Speaking of which. I'm officially out of the other OYC because I've been plot resetting. I also TT'd a bit to get some villagers out, but Im doing it in such a way that I'll unlock the shops at the same speed as everyone else (holding off on buying stuff) I just really wanna get some landscaping done because its what I enjoy most about the game, but I can't do that when unwanted villagers are around.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Feb 12, 2015)

Spoiler:  days 6 through 11 in Forest






Spoiler:  day 6








Flip came to visit my home but ended up leaving really quickly.





I also got my second mannequin from Labelle





Spoiler:  day 7








Ricky was staying in my campsite today. Other then that nothing else actually happened today...





Spoiler:  day 8








I went to say my final goodbye to Hazel.. I know she's basically just a bunch of pixels and programming but I still feel a bit bad for never actually talking to her lol.





Chester also invited me over today and I bought his retro stereo.





Twiggy was also in my campground today. I've already had her in my old town before and I've decided that I want all new villagers so I didn't end up inviting her to stay even though she wouldn't stop asking me about living here.





I also got either my fourth or fifth badge, aka the Village Repersentative badge.





Spoiler:  day 9



Nothing. Nothing at all.





Spoiler:  day 10












Knox decided to move into Forest. I've never had him before and actually I don't think I've ever seen him in game before so he'll probably stay for a bit. He ended up putting his house in a kind of eh place though.. it's not too terrible since I don't walk there often but at the same time it's a little too close to a ramp for comfort... I dunno, maybe I'll feel different when I actually am able to see his house.





Sally also _finally_ told me that she's decided to move which is great because I want to move in either Skye or Freya a little bit behind her house when I get one of them in my campsite or something.





It was also Stitches birthday today! I got lucky and the gift I gave him ended up being something he really liked. Also Teddy was there, which surprised me a bit but ended up making me laugh because I saw someone on Tumblr post about Teddy being at Stitches birthday party in their town.





Spoiler:  day 11








I went to meet Knox today and I realized his house being so close to the ramp isn't as awkward as I thought it'd be and the only way it really blocks something is if you're in the event plaza and trying to walk straight through to the beach.





...And I'm finally able to write out an update, yay!! 
For some reason the internet on my laptop's been all weird.. it seems to be working fine now though, so whatever. 
Anyways, here's days 6 through 11 in Forest... though you probably already know that lol


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 12, 2015)

I finally got the police station PWP. I've been slowly landscaping and trying to make my town look nice. 

I probably should've waited for my last villager to move in before I started planting trees, but eh.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 12, 2015)

Quick question: I time traveled in my game yesterday so I could unlock Kicks and the next upgrade of Nookling Junction. Did I go against our time travelling rule?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 12, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> Quick question: I time traveled in my game yesterday so I could unlock Kicks and the next upgrade of Nookling Junction. Did I go against our time travelling rule?



There is no time traveling rule in this challenge.
The only rule is keep your town for 365 real-time days.
That's it!

So, you're good.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 12, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> Quick question: I time traveled in my game yesterday so I could unlock Kicks and the next upgrade of Nookling Junction. Did I go against our time travelling rule?



its the OTHER year challenge thread youre thinkin bout. as X2k5a7y said, only rule is to keep the town for a whole year.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 12, 2015)

Today, I was running late so I didn't play much this morning.  It's been more than 5 days and nobody's pinged me to move, so I'm a little worried...  I have 10 people in my town.  

It's also been 2 days since I enacted the night owl ordinance and it's working well for me, though watering flowers is getting to be a hassle.  xD  

Oh and I got a random letter from Pashmina saying she heard rumors that I won a battle over the biggest piece of turf in that one town and wonders if it's true.


----------



## pocky (Feb 12, 2015)

Blanche asked to move out. I wanted to keep her as a permanent villager. But... I have Whitney and Blanche, both snooties and snooty is one of my least favorite personalities in New Leaf. I loved snooty in older games but here they feel kinda... toned town/not as amusing?

I told her that she could go but idk if I really want that or not. On one hand I like Blanche better than Whitney (design wise) on the other hand Whitney's house is in the perfect spot whereas Blanche's house isn't in an ideal place. I was planning on letting both of them go once I had gotten all snooty PWPs though...


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 12, 2015)

^I'm in the same boat. Goldie asked to move, and she has been growing on me a lot, but I have Poppy as well who I adore, so I'm letting her go. 


So much suddenly happened in the past couple days. Cyrus woke up, The dream suite is being funded, T&T upgraded, Kicks is setting up and the QR machine appeared. I seem to remember these being a bit more spaced out for me before. o: Suddenly Muonium is bustling! 
And I'm planning on actually using paths for once to see how they look this weekend. ~ and also to sort out all the random plantlife I keep running into!
~and no pictures because the uploader is acting funny for me and I can't play with settings atm.


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm in! I started my town on Feb 9th.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 13, 2015)

dr4gonite said:


> I'm in! I started my town on Feb 9th.



welcom to tha cool kids club.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 13, 2015)

Portia finally pinged me about moving out.  I love her and all, but her house is just in a spot where I want to put a PWP.  

Even though I'll miss that snooty Dalmatian, I'll be glad to have her spot free for where I want the tower PWP.  (Though I'm gonna put a placeholder there till I unlock it as I also don't want another villager house in front of my town hall.)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 14, 2015)

So, this was my main problem with OYC thread...
I keep resetting my town...
I'll think I've found a great one, find something I don't like or go too long without playing in it, and it's all over.
The difference is that I don't have to depend on somebody to change my information on the masterlist, at least.
This is also part of the reason I don't accept gifts or anything from anyone on here, because chances are,
 I'm going to reset, and the stuff I was given or bought will disappear...
I'm not going to post in here, anything about my town, until I know it is one that I'm going to keep, for good this time.
I'm sick of saying that I've found the one I'm gonna stick with and changing my mind a few days later.
I'm such an indecisive person...
My apologies.
Though, I know I'm making it a bigger deal than it is.
I just frustrate myself.


----------



## pocky (Feb 14, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> So, this was my main problem with OYC thread...
> I keep resetting my town...
> I'll think I've found a great one, find something I don't like or go too long without playing in it, and it's all over.
> The difference is that I don't have to depend on somebody to change my information on the masterlist, at least.
> ...


You don't need to apologize to us or to anyone! It's your game, the point is to have fun and if you're not enjoying your town then resetting is definitely the best course of action! I hope you find your perfect town soon though, what is it that you are looking for?


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 14, 2015)

Just a really cute picture of my mayor Clare & Stitches. :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 14, 2015)

pocky said:


> You don't need to apologize to us or to anyone! It's your game, the point is to have fun and if you're not enjoying your town then resetting is definitely the best course of action! I hope you find your perfect town soon though, what is it that you are looking for?



I guess that's part of my problem, I have no clue what I'm looking for, but I feel like I'll know, when I find it...
It will just click...I just haven't found it yet.


----------



## pocky (Feb 14, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> Just a really cute picture of my mayor Clare & Stitches. :3


that is incredibly adorable!



X2k5a7y said:


> I guess that's part of my problem, I have no clue what I'm looking for, but I feel like I'll know, when I find it...
> It will just click...I just haven't found it yet.


In that case just keep experimenting until you find it  Nothing bad with resetting. Also, its okay to post stuff about your town here even if you'll end up resetting later. We like to hear about towns! Just wanted you to know that you had that option


----------



## Amilee (Feb 14, 2015)

i already had my one year birthday in my main town in october and i will have it in april in my second town. c:
i never resetted a town  but thats why i have three copys xD 
i wish you all good luck! you can do it! :3


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 15, 2015)

pocky said:


> In that case just keep experimenting until you find it  Nothing bad with resetting. Also, its okay to post stuff about your town here even if you'll end up resetting later. We like to hear about towns! Just wanted you to know that you had that option



Thank you. I just feel annoying, going on about my town and stuff, and something happens, and I reset it.
Though, I don't believe I'll pick a town, if I feel that there is any possibility of me wanting to reset it, later on.
I think I'll just wait until I find whatever it is I'm looking for and pick that. However long it takes.


----------



## pocky (Feb 15, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> Thank you. I just feel annoying, going on about my town and stuff, and something happens, and I reset it.
> Though, I don't believe I'll pick a town, if I feel that there is any possibility of me wanting to reset it, later on.
> I think I'll just wait until I find whatever it is I'm looking for and pick that. However long it takes.



It's not annoying at all  I think that it's fun to hear about people's towns, even if they end up resetting later on. Of course it's really your choice. You don't have to share it if you don't want to. Just wanted you to know that you have the option to talk about it and that we'll enjoy hearing about it. Or at least I will. I can't speak for anyone else LOL But Im sure they'll enjoy it also.

Either way I do hope you find your perfect town!


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 15, 2015)

Pecan moved in this morning! Right after Blaire took off.

I have Flurry in my town and I was thinking I'd adore her - because she's a hamster and I told myself, before even getting New Leaf, that I would somehow try to find ALL THE HAMSTERS - but what ended up happening is I started loving squirrels instead and I'm just not finding Flurry as cute or fun as I thought she would be. I already have Pekoe as my resident "normal" and talking to Flurry feels a little repetitive as a result - despite me also having two smugs and two peppies and not feeling like that with those specific personality types.

So I guess the next "project" is to try and get Flurry out, to make room for Hugh, since I'm missing a lazy type and he's a dreamy of mine, unlike Flurry.

Sigh! Just when I thought I was done TTing...


----------



## Nimega (Feb 15, 2015)

I hope it isn't too late for me to join! I've resetted my town today, so I'll end right after Valentine's Day 2016!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you. Thank you, Pocky! 

*And Nimega,*


----------



## un owen was pinkie pie (Feb 15, 2015)

ooh i want to join! can i join?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 15, 2015)

un owen was pinkie pie said:


> ooh i want to join! can i join?



Please do! 
At your info to the list and consider it done!


----------



## pocky (Feb 15, 2015)

so happy to see people are still joining ; v ;



infinikitten said:


> Pecan moved in this morning! Right after Blaire took off.
> 
> I have Flurry in my town and I was thinking I'd adore her - because she's a hamster and I told myself, before even getting New Leaf, that I would somehow try to find ALL THE HAMSTERS - but what ended up happening is I started loving squirrels instead and I'm just not finding Flurry as cute or fun as I thought she would be. I already have Pekoe as my resident "normal" and talking to Flurry feels a little repetitive as a result - despite me also having two smugs and two peppies and not feeling like that with those specific personality types.
> 
> ...



Flurry is kinda popular, I think. So you should try selling her when you get her in boxes! Also, I know the feel, I had to TT to get villagers out also. Can't wait to be done with TT though :'(


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 17, 2015)

buuuuuump!


----------



## lazuli (Feb 17, 2015)

bruh i dont think i can keep up with the daily ac posts on my blog
ive skipped like nearly a whole month now
@_@
i think ill just post events or important things lmao
also !!!
my mom ordered a second copy for me last night so i can use it at first as a cycle town and then a second town. always wanted to do a toyshop cutesy theme.
if when my little brother becomes tired of his game and gives it to me, i can make it maybe a nature or tropical town. hell yeah


----------



## Jinglefruit (Feb 17, 2015)

Yeah, I made a tumblr thinking I'll keep a daily record of my town. But I find it's too much hassle (and half the time my 3DS can't read my SD card for 5 minutes after?? Worrying!) So instead I just post random old pics all the time and wonder what I'm doing. 



Spoiler: Aaaaanyway





Phineas turned up and told me to spend some time outdoors, (Thanks, but no the weathers been awful.) And he gave me badges for my progress with fishing after I overflowed everything to prepare for the fishing tourney. 



Which I was only fishing for small sized Sea bass and Ribbon eels to give to Chip for random furniture and instead had the luckiest session ever and caught about 60 rare fish. ~ this was surplus to 40 left in the island box. 



I then got told I looked tired 5000 times and told to sleep more, and had it insinuated my town was unsuitable for visitors. S: Like, I thought I was the man of your dreams 30 seconds ago Luna!





Then I was criticized for my taste in fruit. (Seriously, who knew that the coconuts in AC are apparently inedible?!)

Like, I came to play AC to have a good time and I'm honestly feeling so attacked right now.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 18, 2015)

pocky said:


> so happy to see people are still joining ; v ;
> 
> 
> 
> Flurry is kinda popular, I think. So you should try selling her when you get her in boxes! Also, I know the feel, I had to TT to get villagers out also. Can't wait to be done with TT though :'(



Thankfully it didn't take too long to get her out - you were right! And I'm finally done TTing. Over the past few days my partner's been checking in like "Are you still time traveling or are you going to stop and actually PLAY the game?" so I powered through the last of it and I think I'm good now. Only exception is if a villager moves without my knowledge and I need to fill the space, but hopefully that won't happen. Trying to be diligent about it


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 18, 2015)

computertrash said:


> bruh i dont think i can keep up with the daily ac posts on my blog
> ive skipped like nearly a whole month now
> @_@
> i think ill just post events or important things lmao
> ...



Bruv at least you've got a town, though. That's one step closer than me.
Congrats on getting a second copy!


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm having a lot of fun playing on this save file. I hope I can get the motivation to post in depth pictures of my mayor's home.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 20, 2015)

...


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 20, 2015)

Ill join this sounds run but how do i take screenshots from 3ds


----------



## lazuli (Feb 20, 2015)

lunathenia said:


> Ill join this sounds run but how do i take screenshots from 3ds



press L and R when you want to take a picture. save and quit your game when you want to upload them on a computer. make sure it saved right and turn off the 3ds and take out the sd card, put it in ur computer, find the pics and upload them somewhere like imgur
you could also press home button when you want to take a pic, go to miiverse (must have nnid), create a new post and attach a screenshot of your top or bottom screen. post it and later, go to your profile on a computer (miiverse.nintendo.net/users/YOURUSERNAMEHERE/posts) and copy the img url address of the picture. 
miiverse screenshots are usually brighter and more neat looking than an LR screenshot
you dont HAVE to post screenshots to participate.


----------



## pocky (Feb 20, 2015)

I almost corrupted/deleted my town. I was going to delete my cycling town but didnt realize that the cartridge in my 3DS was actually the one for this town. Pressed the option to delete and right afterwards I noticed that the cycling cartridge was still on the table. So I popped out the game. 

My save seems to be fine. But it was quite the scare. LOL.


----------



## lazuli (Feb 20, 2015)

pocky said:


> I almost corrupted/deleted my town. I was going to delete my cycling town but didnt realize that the cartridge in my 3DS was actually the one for this town. Pressed the option to delete and right afterwards I noticed that the cycling cartridge was still on the table. So I popped out the game.
> 
> My save seems to be fine. But it was quite the scare. LOL.



SCARY. rip


----------



## lazuli (Mar 3, 2015)

HOT DAMN last post on 2.20???????????? its march come on ppl

ive yet to actually start playing my second town after the tree ceremony but
i graphed my first town (equinox) and paid off the first two house expansions. still havnt gotten permit yet but the town is still in feb. i should start lookin for town tunes for onett :0s


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 3, 2015)

pocky said:


> I almost corrupted/deleted my town. I was going to delete my cycling town but didnt realize that the cartridge in my 3DS was actually the one for this town. Pressed the option to delete and right afterwards I noticed that the cycling cartridge was still on the table. So I popped out the game.
> 
> My save seems to be fine. But it was quite the scare. LOL.


Now THAT was a close one! Phew.

- - - Post Merge - - -



computertrash said:


> HOT DAMN last post on 2.20???????????? its march come on ppl
> 
> ive yet to actually start playing my second town after the tree ceremony but
> i graphed my first town (equinox) and paid off the first two house expansions. still havnt gotten permit yet but the town is still in feb. i should start lookin for town tunes for onett :0s


I guess the original OYC is more noticeable.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

I haven't even decided on a town, still. I find one and realize that I wish it were something different. So, I'm still working on that. 
I'll post back...Right now I've got a town, but I wish I named my character something different. So, now I'm debating on starting over or not. Plus, I'm very much consumed by other stuff. So, I don't really have time to play much these days.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 5, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> I haven't even decided on a town, still. I find one and realize that I wish it were something different. So, I'm still working on that.
> I'll post back...Right now I've got a town, but I wish I named my character something different. So, now I'm debating on starting over or not. Plus, I'm very much consumed by other stuff. So, I don't really have time to play much these days.



same
i havnt touched my second town since i started it over
im bout to start march 1 on my main tho so itll be ok
i will catch up soon
i can do this

meanwhile ill think about outfits and what the alts will look like
bc equinox wont have paths but full town is nice
onett WILL hav paths and mayb some other designs


----------



## alesha (Mar 5, 2015)

Easy! I kept mine for 4 years! ( I got it on 3rd December 2013 but I tt)


----------



## X2k5a7y (Mar 5, 2015)

computertrash said:


> same
> i havnt touched my second town since i started it over
> im bout to start march 1 on my main tho so itll be ok
> i will catch up soon
> ...



You can do this! I believe in you!


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 6, 2015)

Bastille is still going strong-ish! I say "ish" because I've had a couple rough patches with cycling, lost a couple villagers I would rather have kept and ended up with a few that were hell to kick out... but I think after I get my tenth in today, I can finally REALLY settle down and go back to playing, as I had been before I decided to kick Kid Cat and Punchy out of my town. The past few days have been time-traveling hell, but it'll be worth it once I secure my new resident  Then it'll be plot resetting hell instead! Haha

I'm looking forward to it all the same. I have all the jock PWPs I need, so it's just a matter of getting the newbie to hunker down in a convenient location, then I can finally begin properly planning where I'll be putting all my PWPs, paths, bushes and flowers, etc. which I'm really excited about. Not so excited about actually having to move all my flowers... but the sketching and planning? That, I love.


----------



## 0xalis (Mar 6, 2015)

I got my game (and my ds actually) on October 1st of 2014 and I haven't reset since. However, I started out with heavy TTing, eventually decided to play "legit", but then went on a 2 month hiatus! (Which ended today actually haha)

I think I'll say I completed the challenge on October 1st this year, but maybe I should also hold myself to a separate, new challenge of making it to March 6th of next year without a hiatus longer than a month O:

How does that sound?


----------



## meenz (Mar 6, 2015)

I started my new town about a month ago, I'm actually wondering if I can do this (I'm already in the process of destroying a town I already had for about a year).


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2015)

Why isn't this thread getting much fame? The other is, but why isn't this one?


----------



## Candy_Rose (Mar 11, 2015)

I haven't posted in here in forever! So here are some of Candyway's updates

~Portia and Pudge moved out! I placed a zen garden and planted some bamboo where his house was. Where Portia's house was I placed the log bench PWP as a placeholder. 

~Tiffany and Daisy moved in. Both from my mom's towns and both moved on top of my paths.  All while I have a completely UNUSED area in the lower part of my town where villager houses could go. :c I really like Tiffany though <3 Daisy is okay too. 

~I finally got the grand opening of T&T Emporium! 


I need to obtain one more gold rose, then I can get off night owl ordinance and switch back to beautiful. I'm SICK of losing flowers because I missed watering them. :c 

I'm thinking of changing the time so it's a few hours BEHIND my time so I can play and shop my stores without them being closed.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 11, 2015)

Candy_Rose said:


> I'm thinking of changing the time so it's a few hours BEHIND my time so I can play and shop my stores without them being closed.



This is how I'm playing. xD My town is 3 hours behind because I rarely play before 6pm, and that only gives me 2 hours before Nook closes and Shrunk stops performing. 
Downside is I have to wait until 2am now for the good bug hunting hours so it's hampered how quickly I'm upgrading my house. 

Anyway; I've now build the cafe, campsite and a basement for myself. And had Cube, Phoebe and Flora move in. ^_^ 
But day to day all I've really done is spent most of my time watching the flowers and bamboo slowly overtake the town, and get some badges for collecting critters.



Spoiler: map and villagers





Now have Keaton, Frank, Renee (moving), Astrid, Phoebe, Sly, Poppy, Cube, Flora and Anabelle.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> This is how I'm playing. xD My town is 3 hours behind because I rarely play before 6pm, and that only gives me 2 hours before Nook closes and Shrunk stops performing.
> Downside is I have to wait until 2am now for the good bug hunting hours so it's hampered how quickly I'm upgrading my house.
> 
> Anyway; I've now build the cafe, campsite and a basement for myself. And had Cube, Phoebe and Flora move in. ^_^
> ...


Ooh. I love on how you edited the villager houses to match their color scheme.


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ooh. I love on how you edited the villager houses to match their color scheme.



:3 It's something I done a while back because my old towns villagers lived in a way I couldn't explain easily so I just roughly coloured the map for someone. This time I took it further, and now I'm considering making mini pixel houses for every villager. (because I have big aims in the world clearly.)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> :3 It's something I done a while back because my old towns villagers lived in a way I couldn't explain easily so I just roughly coloured the map for someone. This time I took it further, and now I'm considering making mini pixel houses for every villager. (because I have big aims in the world clearly.)


Sounds nice, makes me wanna imitate it too!


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Sounds nice, makes me wanna imitate it too!



 I usually draw my paths and bushes and highlight any areas of interest too. But there's not much going on in a month old town right now. xD


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> I usually draw my paths and bushes and highlight any areas of interest too. But there's not much going on in a month old town right now. xD


Ooh, I wanna do that as well. I've seen others do it, why not give it a shot on my own?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 11, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Ooh, I wanna do that as well. I've seen others do it, why not give it a shot on my own?



Go for it, it's not difficult. (I just zoom in loads on paint, cause I'm an artist of the highest calibre. xD) And it helped me plan my town and realise how much useless space there was at the time.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> Go for it, it's not difficult. (I just zoom in loads on paint, cause I'm an artist of the highest calibre. xD) And it helped me plan my town and realise how much useless space there was at the time.


No problem! I used to do it once to plan my town before I got the game.


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

i plan out my town digitally. meaning, i take a shovel in my town and dig tiles so i can grid it on sai.
this is my old seattle town:




at 100% its veery tiny but i can plan without royally messing up my town first.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2015)

computertrash said:


> i plan out my town digitally. meaning, i take a shovel in my town and dig tiles so i can grid it on sai.
> this is my old seattle town:
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, very nice!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm almost done with the map! Everything else is finished except for the themed villager houses, and I nailed them!



Spoiler: Sneak Peek!





What do you think?


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 11, 2015)

I am joining with my 2nd town Murasaki... I hope that's okay


----------



## lazuli (Mar 11, 2015)

Kaygurl said:


> I am joining with my 2nd town Murasaki... I hope that's okay



yyep thats fine !!!

=

i keep resetting my towns lmao. equinox is nature and onett will still be toy shop/kid themed.
founding dates are both on march 7. i need to graph both of the maps huehehuheh. it takes me hours to do just one oops


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 12, 2015)

TBH I had to reset the map that my town was like 40 time before I actually got a map that didn't have ROCKS EVERYWHERE!


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 12, 2015)

I'd like to do with this my current town. It's about a week old. Is that cool?


----------



## lazuli (Mar 12, 2015)

MagicalCat590 said:


> I'd like to do with this my current town. It's about a week old. Is that cool?



everything is cool here


----------



## MagicalCat590 (Mar 12, 2015)

Awesome. Just went ahead and added my info to the Master List ^_^


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear (Mar 22, 2015)

Might as well give this a bit of a bump since it's been a little while...

I haven't played in like a month since I've been pretty busy.. I'm almost tempted to open my game up straight away with my mayor and just deal with the results, but at the same time I'm super scared that Stitches or Teddy decided they wanted to move lol.
I'll probably end up spending tonight TT'ing in hopes of getting to the current date, so expect a ton of updates from Forest!


----------



## Tommyputt (Mar 22, 2015)

Well I've had my same town since release. Does that mean I win the challenge?


----------



## pocky (Mar 29, 2015)

Tommyputt said:


> Well I've had my same town since release. Does that mean I win the challenge?



yeah 
Ive had my main since release also, cant bear to reset it haha


----------



## Peebers (Mar 30, 2015)

I'll join!  

I had my town for 5 days, so does that mean 5 days less in the challenge or..?


----------



## Jinglefruit (Mar 30, 2015)

Peebers said:


> I'll join!
> 
> I had my town for 5 days, so does that mean 5 days less in the challenge or..?



I started a couple of days into a new town too. It's fine. ^_^


Also I am so glad I went for joining this thread over the one with rules. I've played everyday, but I've utterly flouted every rule they have and more. xD I think my town is now proudly displaying scarred dirt patches everywhere.


----------



## XxNicolexX (Mar 30, 2015)

im going to do this. I just got the game again and I never restart my town anyways been playing since I was 14 im 21 now and all that time i only restarted my town 1 to 2 times so this will be easy for me


----------



## pocky (Mar 30, 2015)

Jinglefruit said:


> I started a couple of days into a new town too. It's fine. ^_^
> 
> 
> Also I am so glad I went for joining this thread over the one with rules. I've played everyday, but I've utterly flouted every rule they have and more. xD I think my town is now proudly displaying scarred dirt patches everywhere.



I only lasted two months in that other challenge. Im not very good at keeping up with rules haha


----------



## Tempest (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm joining!


edit: I did not see that this is five years old somehow XD


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Jul 25, 2020)

Hi may I join from today?


----------



## mangoseason (Jul 25, 2020)

I’m joining! Just today I had a serious case of wanting to reset so I think this is going to help. I stopped myself when I realised it’s only been a bit over a month since I started playing and that doesn’t seem like I’ve given this map enough chance. So here it goes: day 36 and counting!


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Jul 25, 2020)

Can someone help me with a good town name


----------



## mangoseason (Jul 25, 2020)

acnh.eclipse said:


> Can someone help me with a good town name



What kind of theme are you looking for? Normally I go for natural or anime places


----------



## acnh.eclipse (Jul 25, 2020)

mangoseason said:


> What kind of theme are you looking for? Normally I go for natural or anime places


Definitely natural


----------



## mangoseason (Jul 25, 2020)

acnh.eclipse said:


> Definitely natural



I like to google British town names for inspiration


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 25, 2020)

I would do this challenge but I've already had my town for five years (actually, I think it's been 5 years today!)


----------

